# BATCH: 2 EXE nach einander ausführen



## r00k (3. Februar 2005)

HI.

 ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich hab nicht viel zeit, aber ich muss es irgendwie hinkriegen, das ich mit einer Batch Datei 2 Exe Dateien ausführe und zwar beide nach einander. Ambesten noch, wenn dass ausführen der zweiten datei nach dem ausführen der ersten geschieht.

 thx r00k


----------



## Tobias K. (3. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich weiss es nciht mehr genau aber ich glaub du musst die Exes jeweils mit CALL aufrufen, also:

echo Start
CALL test1.exe
CALL test2.exe
echo Fertig


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## r00k (3. Februar 2005)

thx, aber das  nicht ...
das cmd window poppt kurz auf aber nichts passiert


----------



## torsch2711 (3. Februar 2005)

okay versuchs mal hiermit:


echo Start
start /w <exe1>
start /w <exe2>
echo end

das start kommando mit dem schalter /w bewirkt, dass die batch datei erst weiter macht, wenn die exe1 bzw exe2 sich beendet haben.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## MCIglo (3. Februar 2005)

torsch2711 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> okay versuchs mal hiermit:
> 
> 
> echo Start
> ...



Das gleiche dürfte IMO folgender Code bewirken:

```
CLS
echo Start
1.exe
2.exe
echo Stop
```


----------



## r00k (3. Februar 2005)

> echo Start
> start /w <exe1>
> start /w <exe2>
> echo end
> ...


 
 vielen dank, das war genau das  wonach ich geuscht habe ... grüß r00k


----------

